# ?? Implantation bleed always days 8-10??



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Is it possible for an implantation bleed day 16 after ovulation? I ovulated with clomiphene and have been feeling great and was going to test tomorrow am but have just had a light brown discharge tonight. Perhaps I wasn't pregnant afterall. I just thought as I'd jumped the 2ww hurdle and no AF signs, that I was.


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Rowena

One of my FF (claireabelle) is now 5 weeks pg and has had light brown discharge continuously. Apparently it canhppen for up to 3 months. as long as there is no red you are fine. Let me know how the test goes tomorrow. Fingers crossed. 

Megan


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Dear Megan,
HPT -ve. Discharge worse. Looks like I'm back to square one. Apparently, I could have fertilised but not embedded or ovulated later than was thought. Either way, the result's the same. Here we go with the next try. Fingers crossed for us all.... Thanks for being there.

Lots of love xx.


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Rowena,
really sorry it was -ve.  Know how that feels. It  happened on day 16 for me too.  Make sure you tell yor clinic as it may influence next time.  Mine wanted to classify me as pg, if only biochemical. 

Big hugs. 

claire x


----------

